# Chronographing `walmart green ` and other stuff---



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

dug my old `chrony ` out , and started some speed tests . conditions were shooting 6`

feet from screens, 70 degree day, 32 in . draw to cheek ( no over pulling to increase velocity )

well used bands on different frames all rigged over the top , 5 or 6 shot averages-----

all bands were about 8`` active speeds probably could be faster with shorter bands

gold standard theraband 1`` to 3/4 marbles 151 fps avg.

3/8 steel 165 fps avg.

walmart green 1``to 3/4 tapered marbles 134 fps avg.

3/8 steel 142 fps avg

walmart red 1`` straight marbles 136 fps avg

3/8 steel 150 fps avg

texshooter `eugenics` 8in long 3/8 steel 148 fps avg

big surprise -----brand new daisy `f16 out of the package marbles 163 fps

hard to pull 3/8 steel 169 fps


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Those numbers are low for the thera gold because it could be drawn 8 more inches for maximum performance. The daisy f16 bands are short so your pulling them to the max.


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

treefork--- i realize that -- i don`t shoot semi butterfly ---- those are tested as i normally shoot

bands were cut for long life not max speed

and the daisy wouldn't last very long pulled like that . either --

most interesting point was ` walmart red ` shoots about as fast as` walmart green`

but i don`t think they would last as long ----


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Wal-Mart red and green are the same thickness. No surprise that they shoot the same because aside from color they are the same.


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

Fsimpson, nice testing. Do the Daisy f16 bands measure 8" out the box? Are they Latex or Gum Rubber do you think?

Thankx.


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

dogbox---the daisy f16 bands are about 6.5 inches from pouch to fork tip and probably some kind of latex . a very

common $ 6.00 or so shooter sold in the us at walmart or sports stores . treefork` s right about 32 inches pull is heavy

and overdrawn -the bands wouldn't last long . after this test i removed them and put on 8 inch `tex shooter `

tubes , and a rayshot pouch . much nicer set up.


----------

